# '12 IL PF T.J. Bell (8/16/2011)



## Jason Svoboda

*Power Forward*
Charleston (IL) Charleston
*AAU:* Meanstreets

*Ht:* 6'7"
*Wt:* 195 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> *TJ Bell-* 2012 power forward who never received an offer from Washington and eventually cut his list to Cleveland State, Indiana State & Georgia State. He is no longer a target.
> 
> http://thehuskyhaul.com/2011/08/16/mens-basketball-recruiting-update/


Saw this today but I've never been given any info on this at all. In fact, I can't find any other recent info on TJ at all, so I don't know how accurate this is.


----------



## BlueSycamore

I am guessing he has moved to the IU feeder system in Bloomington ?

http://www.insidethehall.com/2010/06/03/2012-intro-t-j-bell/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BlueSycamore said:


> I am guessing he has moved to the IU feeder system in Bloomington ?
> 
> http://www.insidethehall.com/2010/06/03/2012-intro-t-j-bell/


He moved in but wasn't given full eligibility and moved back to Charleston.


----------



## dr. bucket

Jason Svoboda said:


> He moved in but wasn't given full eligibility and moved back to Charleston.



played jv as a soph and then moved back


----------



## sarnold214

*Charleston's T.J. Bell verbally commits*

WTHI is reporting that T.J. Bell from Charleston High School in Charleston, Ill. has committed to ISU.

http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/college/tj-bell-verbally-commits-to-isu


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Is this a real steal?  Seems like this kid was wanted by some really big programs.  Purported to be a top Illinois prospect for 2012.  Offered (according to Rivals) by IU, Oregon, Oregon State, Virginia, Washington, Washington State.

Seems like a good pickup...


----------



## bluestreak

here is a link which explains the eligibility issue

http://blogs.heraldtimesonline.com/quickhits/?p=2342


----------



## bluestreak

discussion here:
http://indianabasketballdigest.com/index.php?/topic/7622-tj-bell-leaving-bhss/


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yeah per Twitter (a few accounts) this kid has committed to Indiana State. lol Look forward to seeing more information on him.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Here is another report:

http://scouthoops.scout.com/a.z?s=75&p=9&c=11&cfg=bb&sFirstName=T.J.&sLastName=Bell&yr=2012

GO SYCAMORES!


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Here is a year old video...............................

http://www.insidethehall.com/tag/t-j-bell/


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Not much info but:

http://scouthoops.scout.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&c=1&nid=3942083


----------



## Southgrad07

Has anyone seen this kid play within the last year or so? Sounded like he was a high major prospect but dont know if he had any legit BCS offers when he chose the sycamores. Would of loved a true center but another 6'7/6'8 kid sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

I saw him play two years ago when he was on JV at BHSS.  He seemed pretty raw but I feel like this is a really good addition for us.  Big and athletic forward, nice replacement for Carl.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

In doing reading on his AAU play, basically the simplest I can translate it into is that he has the ability to be a high major talent but currently has a mid-major motor/effort. It appears he is also young for his age group. As Rick mentioned in his story on WTHI, his mom is a former college hoops player. Additionally, I believe she is/was on the staff at Eastern Illinois, so that probably gave us an advantage over his finalists.

I'll reach out to some of the Illinois recruiting analysts that I read/follow and see if anyone can give us a quick and dirty scouting report.


----------



## SycfromBirth

here is a Youtube video from April 2010...have to imagine he has put on some more weight, length, etc.


----------



## Crowe

*New Recruit T.J. Bell*

http://tribstar.com/sports/x1533031271/Indiana-State-mens-basketball-get-commitment-from-T-J-Bell


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Without having seen him play and from what I am reading it would appear to me that high major schools had maybe backed out on him? Basically that tells me this much - he obviously has a high upside, however he hasn't realized that upside yet. Hard to say having not watched the videos, part of me doesn't want to watch them because I feel like that might give a false impression of what the kid can or can't do... I will watch them now. lol


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycfromBirth said:


> here is a Youtube video from April 2010...have to imagine he has put on some more weight, length, etc.



This video was not all that impressive - the competition wasn't much to get excited about either...

The few highlights they showed on WTHI tonight were pretty nice and you got to like the fact that we are getting a big kid. Sometimes with size you got to take a flyer on a kid, it aint easy to come up with big/talented kids.

I might just make the drive over to Charleston this high school season to watch him play, short drive and I want to see for myself what this kid is all about.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*T.J. Bell*, a 6'7 2012 forward from Charleston High School in Charleston, IL has verbally committed to *Indiana State University*.  Bell ended up choosing the Sycamores over offers from *Cleveland State* and *Georgia State*.

There is no question that Bell is a most significant get in the 2012 class for Sycamores head coach *Greg Lansing*.  That is because at one time Bell was considered to be the #1 ranked 2012 prospect in Illinois.  At that time he had schools such as *Oregon, Oregon State, Indiana* and *Virginia* all in pursuit.  However, he has not progressed as rapidly as many people thought he would by now.  We think that can be attributed mostly to instability, both with respect to his high school status and the traveling team scene.

After his freshman season at Charleston, Bell transferred to Bloomington South High School in Bloomington, IN but was plagued with issues surrounding his eligibility.  He would ultimately end up moving back to Charleston after his sophomore year.  In addition, Bell has also had trouble settling in with a traveling team on a regular basis.  He started out the spring playing for *Mean Streets *but wound up switching to *D3 Dorian's Pride* over the summer.

Despite all of this, Bell has a skill set which is very well-suited for the Missouri Valley.  He is highly athletic and is active on the glass.  Bell is especially effective on the break and in the open court and has solid mid-range scoring ability.  He now must work on expanding his perimeter skills (shooting range) and upping his level of intensity.

Bell's family has strong roots in the state of Indiana, as his mother played college basketball at Indiana University before going on to play four seasons in the WNBA.  This was a factor that Lansing and his staff were definitely able to use to their advantage when it came to their recruitment of Bell.

http://ilprepbullseye.com/Bell_Indiana_State.html


----------



## bigsportsfan

Here's an article from the Charleston paper:

http://jg-tc.com/sports/article_dcfeaa9c-c873-11e0-a42b-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## sycamorebacker

bigsportsfan said:


> Here's an article from the Charleston paper:
> 
> http://jg-tc.com/sports/article_dcfeaa9c-c873-11e0-a42b-001cc4c002e0.html



There's a lot to like about his attitude.


----------



## BankShot

Looks like mom had her eyes on Gloomington, which is so typical of parents "pushing" their progeny toward THEIR alma mater. Here's hoping that he becomes properly re-rooted in the Wabash Valley and grows to be a healthy Sycamore. Now, in the absence of recruiting headaches, he can focus on HIS game development. :sycamores:


----------



## Bluethunder

From what I have read on several sites, it sounds like this kid has as much ability as anyone, but has yet to develop the killer instinct needed to move his game up to the next level.  Lost a lot of recruiting interest and rankings when he was not allowed to play varsity last year in high school.  Still sounds like a good recruit and if he realizes the potential that many say he has, he could be all-Valley in a couple of years. 

Need to help him find the "eye of the tiger".


----------



## Callmedoc

Bluethunder said:


> Need to help him find the "eye of the tiger".



this worries me. I can count on a kid becoming more skilled but no one learns heart. Still think he will be good...just hope he ends up not needing to learn the eye of the tiger...


----------



## TreeTop

Dgreenwell3 said:


> this worries me. I can count on a kid becoming more skilled but no one learns heart. Still think he will be good...just hope he ends up not needing to learn the eye of the tiger...



I hear that, though I think there are exceptions.  And it's a team like ours that is the exception, we've tasted success and now that we know what it tastes like, we're hungry for more.  And that hunger is contagious.

As our recruits (any/all recruits) get to know our veterans, they'll find that our guys have a deep desire and hunger to not only reach that same success we found last year, but also to exceed it.  And this hunger/desire will be passed onto and picked up by all the new guys coming into the program.

Success is a bandwagon that players want to latch onto just as much as fans.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Quabachi said:


> I hear that, though I think there are exceptions.  And it's a team like ours that is the exception, we've tasted success and now that we know what it tastes like, we're hungry for more.  And that hunger is contagious.
> 
> As our recruits (any/all recruits) get to know our veterans, they'll find that our guys have a deep desire and hunger to not only reach that same success we found last year, but also to exceed it.  And this hunger/desire will be passed onto and picked up by all the new guys coming into the program.
> 
> Success is a bandwagon that players want to latch onto just as much as fans.



Agree...........no way you are going to be around and play with our current players without maximizing your effort.  They won't allow it!

:sycamores::basketball:


----------



## Callmedoc

BlueSycamore said:


> Agree...........no way you are going to be around and play with our current players without maximizing your effort.  They won't allow it!
> 
> :sycamores::basketball:



I just hope that he was just confused for the most part...it is tough to turn yourself into a True competitor


----------



## sycamorebacker

I think it's just a matter of finding a new level of intensity.  I think Gant did that when he got 12 rebs in 14 min in the all-star game.  He may have picked that up from Zeller, who is always on the boards.  The other times I had seem Gant, I thought he was a little passive; but I'm confident he has it in him to compete hard.  He will find that out when he starts getting pushed around in practice.

And TJ can do the same.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I just hope that he was just confused for the most part...it is tough to turn yourself into a True competitor



give it up or tell the coach he's wrong..............I get tired of your negativity all of the time.

:naughty:


----------



## Callmedoc

BlueSycamore said:


> give it up or tell the coach he's wrong..............I get tired of your negativity all of the time.
> 
> :naughty:



Negativity? It's just an honest opinion, still excited about getting this kid...I don't think anyone is as positive about the trees as I am lol...


----------



## hans1950

As with most of the kids we recruit there will be questions about one thing or another.It's not an exact science for sure.We have to take kids with more questions than the big programs,thats just the nature of the beast for mid-majors.T.J. would appear to have a good attitude and seems to know what he wants.Like all kids ,if he matures physically and mentally he will be a great asset to ISU.He does seem to have a great upside and I think he can be a great addition and possibly an outright steal for us.


----------



## Callmedoc

sycamorebacker said:


> I think it's just a matter of finding a new level of intensity.  I think Gant did that when he got 12 rebs in 14 min in the all-star game.  He may have picked that up from Zeller, who is always on the boards.  The other times I had seem Gant, I thought he was a little passive; but I'm confident he has it in him to compete hard.  He will find that out when he starts getting pushed around in practice.
> 
> And TJ can do the same.



Sorry I missed this earlier...I can't agree more, I just hope it's an intensity thing and not a "lack of effort" thing. When I see eye of the tiger that's what I think of, hence why when I heard that I cringed a little. I think he will be successful here.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> From what I have read on several sites, it sounds like this kid has as much ability as anyone, but has yet to develop the killer instinct needed to move his game up to the next level. Lost a lot of recruiting interest and rankings when he was not allowed to play varsity last year in high school. Still sounds like a good recruit and if he realizes the potential that many say he has, he could be all-Valley in a couple of years.
> 
> Need to help him find the "eye of the tiger".


He played varsity last year as a junior. He didn't play varsity his sophomore year when he transferred to Bloomington.


----------



## region rat

He needs to be better than the video show's on this thread and I am sure he is because we would not have gone after him.


----------



## Callmedoc

Yeah long gone I have pretty much decided not to watch it after people said it was disappointing...


----------



## sycamorebacker

long gone said:


> He needs to be better than the video show's on this thread and I am sure he is because we would not have gone after him.



that was after his soph year.  he has plenty of time to develop.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Don't forget he can redshirt.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Don't forget he can redshirt.



Ahhh yes the good ole red shirt. I feel like that has worked in the past - against my vote, that has worked in the past. I like your thinking, this time only. Back to reality! lol


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Ahhh yes the good ole red shirt. I feel like that has worked in the past - against my vote, that has worked in the past. I like your thinking, this time only. Back to reality! lol



What?   You're cornfuzing me....   Are you saying our man Odum would have been better off, not to have been redshirted?

Are you saying it wuz bad, I mean real bad that Larry Bird didn't play his Freshman year, and then didn't play his Sophomore year.... was bad too, and by the time he was technically a Junior.....playing his first year of college ball was bad, real bad?   What am eye missing, Pleeze xplain?

Name all the times, okay...just name the 3X's, a redshirt was bad business for ISU?  If not ISU, name the 3x's a redshirt didn't work out for anyone, at any college USA.


----------



## Bluethunder

This is a link to an old article about TJ but it does have some interesting information....

http://www.chicagohoops.com/articles1/tjbell.html

Second article is a nice write up about why TJ chose Indiana State....

http://jg-tc.com/sports/article_dcfeaa9c-c873-11e0-a42b-001cc4c002e0.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Bluethunder

I had mentioned in an earlier post that several websites loved his game and thought he had great potential, but that he had to show a little more fire in the belly.  This is a quote from MidStateHoops.com that talks about TJ.  Again, it is a little old but still could be apt.

_"Prospects don’t get much better than T.J. Bell. Bell, who just turned 14, is a 6’6” 190 lbs wing that has yet to hit the weight room. He has a very solid build, is skilled on the perimeter, and can shoot and rebound the ball. He is a shy kid and it does show in his game but once he adopts a “takeover” mentality much like Eric Gordon or Lewis Jackson had in high school, the sky is truly the limit for him. As of right now, he is capable of filling four positions (point guard, shooting guard, small forward, and power forward). Against conference teams, he will also be able to play some center. "_


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gotta Hav said:


> What?   You're cornfuzing me....   Are you saying our man Odum would have been better off, not to have been redshirted?



In the spirit of not trying to totally high jack this thread I will keep this short and sweet. I didn't/don't think Jake Odum should have red shirted because I think he could have had a great impact on this team when he was to be a true freshman - he is/was that good. Am I glad after the fact that he was redshirted? Heck yeah! It was brilliant and I am glad they did it (wasn't in favor of the decision at the time). Jake Odum was a better true PG as a 5'11 SR in HS than any player we had on the floor at the time, it's really that simple - many folks failed to realize it. 

Back to the topic at hand - I haven't seen this kid play in person and I fully intend on doing so this high school hoops season. From what I have seen in the videos he will not have an immediate impact for us inside, he's not big enough to play outside of the PF position and it would seem with Justin Gant, RJ, Kitchell and Rhett Smith (coming in the same class) that redshirting Bell would make a ton of sense to me... Totally different situation than with Odum.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

With the absence of Myles Walker, I fully expect to see T.J. play as a true freshman.  When Myles leaves we will not have a true center.  Therefore, I think we will see a rotation of Kitch, RJ, Gant, Koang, and Bell at the four and five positions.  T.J.'s athleticism for his size will make him very valuable to our team and I believe that will be as soon as he steps on campus!


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> With the absence of Myles Walker, I fully expect to see T.J. play as a true freshman.  When Myles leaves we will not have a true center.  Therefore, I think we will see a rotation of Kitch, RJ, Gant, Koang, and Bell at the four and five positions.  T.J.'s athleticism for his size will make him very valuable to our team and I believe that will be as soon as he steps on campus!



I don't get it.  You mean with Kitchell, Gant, RJ, Kd and Arop, you think we will need another 4-5?  How many do you want?

No way he does not redshirt, unless he doesn't want to.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

sycamorebacker said:


> I don't get it.  You mean with Kitchell, Gant, RJ, Kd and Arop, you think we will need another 4-5?  How many do you want?
> 
> No way he does not redshirt, unless he doesn't want to.



?????  Arop will start at the three. KD and RJ can play the three.  Are you catching on yet??  They are all perimeter players.  Bell can step inside and play.  None of these guys are bangers, so we will need to throw all the big bodies we have in there.  That is why I WANT that many. If you feel comfortable with Arop and KD controlling the paint you aren't being realistic.


----------



## TreeTop

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> ?????  Arop will start at the three. KD and RJ can play the three.  Are you catching on yet??  They are all perimeter players.  Bell can step inside and play.  None of these guys are bangers, so we will need to throw all the big bodies we have in there.  That is why I WANT that many. If you feel comfortable with Arop and KD controlling the paint you aren't being realistic.



At 6'10" why is Kitchell not considered a true center?  Or why could he not develop into one?  I know he played at a small school, but he averaged a ton of rebounds his senior season in HS.  And from the tiny amount that I saw of him last year (on the bench redshirting), he didn't look like a tall skinny lanky kid, he looked like he had some weight to go with his frame.  Is there any validity to that observation?

But as far as TJ Bell goes, awesome that he's verbally committed to us!  I believe he's going to turn up his game his senior year and come to ISU next year with a winner's mentality.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> ?????  Arop will start at the three. KD and RJ can play the three.  Are you catching on yet??  They are all perimeter players.  Bell can step inside and play.  None of these guys are bangers, so we will need to throw all the big bodies we have in there.  That is why I WANT that many. If you feel comfortable with Arop and KD controlling the paint you aren't being realistic.



You sound kind of disrespectful. 
 So if someone "can" play 3, that means they cannot play 4?  Arop, RJ, KD and Gant CAN all play 4.  We don't know yet, but I'm betting Kitchell will be a good 5. I'm smart enough to project 2 yrs ahead, and in the season 12-13, Arop, Kitchell, Gant, KD, and RJ will probably be getting all of the 4-5 minutes.  Sorry, Charlie, but there are no minutes for the freshman Bell.  

To say we will need him makes NO sense.  Of course, if he is good enough to contribute, that's something else.   If we do not have injuries, etc, we are well stocked at the 3-4-5 positions WITHOUT Bell. 
And yes, I feel fine with Arop or KD playing the 4.  You are the one that can't see the picture.


----------



## Callmedoc

I would bet good money that rj doesn't play the three much...


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Read what I said... Never said Kitchell is not a true center.. I said none are bangers.. Can you disagree with that??  You said I'm direspectful when my opinion results in you saying. "How many do you want?"  Therefore I told you how many I want.  I don't believe Arop, KD, or RJ's game is made for the paint.  Cant they play the four??? Obviously, Todd McCoy and Carl do.  My opinion is that if we have the size, why not utilize guys like Arop and KD as mismatches for many Valley threes.  If we have those guys on the wings, there is room for T.J. down low.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I gotta think Kitch is more of a banger now, after a year of playing against Myles Walker in practice, than he was after high school.  Myles can lay a guy out!!!

Why all this arguing?  Can't we all just get along?  How about a verse of "Kumbaya???":imslow:

After all, we do have what seems like an immense amount of talent coming our way.  

TJ Bell really seems like someone who might be an impact player for us.  Tons of talent, athleticism, and he's really, really young for his class.  He might be our anchor at PF for the forseeable future...


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

IndyTreeFan said:


> I gotta think Kitch is more of a banger now, after a year of playing against Myles Walker in practice, than he was after high school.  Myles can lay a guy out!!!
> 
> Why all this arguing?  Can't we all just get along?  How about a verse of "Kumbaya???":imslow:



When I said we don't have bangers, I was talking about a guy like Myles Walker.

I don't like the argument either.  I simply stated my opinion and it seems 'backer always attacks...


----------



## sycamorebacker

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I would bet good money that rj doesn't play the three much...



I agree.  I think RJ is a 4-5 and Gant is a 4-5 and Kitchell is a 5.  I don't understand why anyone would say that we "need" Bell his freshman year.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> With the absence of Myles Walker, I fully expect to see T.J. play as a true freshman.  When Myles leaves we will not have a true center.  Therefore, I think we will see a rotation of Kitch, RJ, Gant, Koang, and Bell at the four and five positions.  T.J.'s athleticism for his size will make him very valuable to our team and I believe that will be as soon as he steps on campus!



Sorry if I attacked.
To start with, I'm a fan of redshirting.  I hate to see freshmen sitting on the bench.  I just couldn't understand why you want 5 players for the 4-5 positions.  I expect Gant to play most of the time, so you don't need 3 backups for 4-5.  I also understood that Arop is a tweener and not so good of a ball handler but a great rebounder.  If we have a good shooter at the 3, Arop could play some or a lot of 4, depending on how we get the best lineup on the floor.

Maybe you have higher expectations for Bell, and that is good.  He might be ready as a freshman.  I understand that to be a possibility.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

sycamorebacker said:


> To start with, I'm a fan of redshirting.  I hate to see freshmen sitting on the bench.  I just couldn't understand why you want 5 players for the 4-5 positions.  I expect Gant to play most of the time, so you don't need 3 backups for 4-5.  I also understood that Arop is a tweener and not so good of a ball handler but a great rebounder.  If we have a good shooter at the 3, Arop could play some or a lot of 4, depending on how we get the best lineup on the floor.
> 
> Maybe you have higher expectations for Bell, and that is good.  He might be ready as a freshman.  I understand that to be a possibility.



Yes, I do have high expectations for Bell.  I am also a fan of redshirting, but in the 2012 class, I would rather see Rhett redshirt.  I just think about two years ago when Harry and Rashad went down with injuries and we were trying to have JP lead us as our point guard.  Good thing it's coaches decision and not ours!  Lol.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Yes, I do have high expectations for Bell.  I am also a fan of redshirting, but in the 2012 class, I would rather see Rhett redshirt.  I just think about two years ago when Harry and Rashad went down with injuries and we were trying to have JP lead us as our point guard.  Good thing it's coaches decision and not ours!  Lol.



Yes.  I've seen Rhett twice and I'm still not certain what his position is.  We seem to be stockpiling players his size with K Smith, Burnett, Arop.  That would seemingly give us 4 wing forwards about the same age.  Not saying we can't use them, but redshirting is a way of spreading them a bit.  It's not quite so bad, though, since Arop is older and K Smith will be behind as far as practice.  I don't even know if K Smith can redshirt.

As far as Bell, considering he was #1 in ILL when younger leads one to believe that he has a lot of talent.  One of the writeups linked on here made him sound REAL good.


----------



## dr. bucket

Quabachi said:


> At 6'10" why is Kitchell not considered a true center?  Or why could he not develop into one?  I know he played at a small school, but he averaged a ton of rebounds his senior season in HS.  And from the tiny amount that I saw of him last year (on the bench redshirting), he didn't look like a tall skinny lanky kid, he looked like he had some weight to go with his frame.  Is there any validity to that observation?
> 
> But as far as TJ Bell goes, awesome that he's verbally committed to us!  I believe he's going to turn up his game his senior year and come to ISU next year with a winner's mentality.





sycamorebacker said:


> Yes.  I've seen Rhett twice and I'm still not certain what his position is.  We seem to be stockpiling players his size with K Smith, Burnett, Arop.  That would seemingly give us 4 wing forwards about the same age.  Not saying we can't use them, but redshirting is a way of spreading them a bit.  It's not quite so bad, though, since Arop is older and K Smith will be behind as far as practice.  I don't even know if K Smith can redshirt.
> 
> As far as Bell, considering he was #1 in ILL when younger leads one to believe that he has a lot of talent.  One of the writeups linked on here made him sound REAL good.



ever seen him play


----------



## sycamorebacker

dr. bucket said:


> ever seen him play



Not Bell.


----------



## dr. bucket

sycamorebacker said:


> Not Bell.



i have


----------



## sycamorebacker

dr. bucket said:


> i have



Ok.  I'll bite.  What did you think?


----------



## Callmedoc

sycamorebacker said:


> Ok.  I'll bite.  What did you think?



And here we go.


----------



## dr. bucket

sycamorebacker said:


> Ok.  I'll bite.  What did you think?



this was when he was in bloomington (so consider context as it's always important when you play in bloomington). he basically was getting eaten by the other team's center (the kid was a skilled and intelligent player) and had about nine points in the first four minutes of the game on drives and stepbacks. then the whistles and phantom fouls started. four fouls (of which maybe one was legitimate) in the first four and half minutes of the first quarter sent the kid to the bench. this is bloomington and we can't have you showing up our prize recruited stud that is being touted. needless to say bell had his way with the second teamers when his size couldn't be countered. he had been shut down until then.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

dr. bucket said:


> this was when he was in bloomington (so consider context as it's always important when you play in bloomington). he basically was getting eaten by the other team's center (the kid was a skilled and intelligent player) and had about nine points in the first four minutes of the game on drives and stepbacks. then the whistles and phantom fouls started. four fouls (of which maybe one was legitimate) in the first four and half minutes of the first quarter sent the kid to the bench. this is bloomington and we can't have you showing up our prize recruited stud that is being touted. needless to say bell had his way with the second teamers when his size couldn't be countered. he had been shut down until then.



It was one of the worst officiated games I have ever attended.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

dr. bucket said:


> this was when he was in bloomington (so consider context as it's always important when you play in bloomington). he basically was getting eaten by the other team's center (the kid was a skilled and intelligent player) and had about nine points in the first four minutes of the game on drives and stepbacks. then the whistles and phantom fouls started. four fouls (of which maybe one was legitimate) in the first four and half minutes of the first quarter sent the kid to the bench. this is bloomington and we can't have you showing up our prize recruited stud that is being touted. needless to say bell had his way with the second teamers when his size couldn't be countered. he had been shut down until then.



So, are you saying that Bell was really good and then got the phantom calls called on him?  Or was the other guy killing Bell and then the refs started calling fouls against said other guy?


----------



## dr. bucket

IndyTreeFan said:


> So, are you saying that Bell was really good and then got the phantom calls called on him?  Or was the other guy killing Bell and then the refs started calling fouls against said other guy?



umm bloomington players don't get screwed in bloomington.

if bhs's players had done to greg oden on the street what they did to him in their gym, they would have been arrested for assault.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

dr. bucket said:


> umm bloomington players don't get screwed in bloomington.



Thank you...


----------



## bluestreak

He was 14 years old.


----------



## dr. bucket

bluestreak said:


> He was 14 years old.



as a high school sophomore?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

dr. bucket said:


> as a high school sophomore?


I believe he is basically a year up. That is what I keep reading at least.


----------



## dr. bucket

Jason Svoboda said:


> I believe he is basically a year up. That is what I keep reading at least.



got a birthday? 15 as a soph i'll buy. anyway the kid eating him was a frosh.


----------



## Bluethunder

I thought I read an article that said he was young for his class.  But I could be mistaken.  Will try to find the article or post.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bluethunder said:


> I thought I read an article that said he was young for his class.  But I could be mistaken.  Will try to find the article or post.



I think his HS coach, maybe, said that.


----------



## hans1950

It will be interesting to watch his progress this year in Charleston although I don't believe it's exactly a powerhouse conference he'll be playing in.If he's good he should dominate some people there in my opinion.I believe his coach said he wouldn't be 18 until after he graduated.


----------



## True Blue

I umpired at babe Ruth this year and a 15 year old is a starter on Norths varsity d-ine and he's a junior thus year.  14 as a sophomore is possible.  I was barely (2 weeks) 15 at start of my sophomore year.  Graduated when I was 17.


----------



## region rat

I also graduated at the age of 17, a long time ago--ofc!


----------



## dr. bucket

still not buying 14; don't believe he'll graduate at 16


----------



## sycamorebacker

dr. bucket said:


> still not buying 14; don't believe he'll graduate at 16



you can be 14 in Dec of your So year and graduate at 17.


----------



## hans1950

Somewhat surprised by the age thing.A lot of families who have been around athletes or have been in sports hold their kids back to get that advantage in high school.An 18 going on 19 has a distinct edge in football and basketball at least.


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Back to the subject and off of the birthing discussion......

As we talk about all the wings I only saw mention of K Smith once....is he for sure in the 12-13season?
Future wings- a wing to me is between a center and a SG

Kitchel ?
Koang
Gant
Arop
Burnett 
R Smith
K Smith
Bell
RJ

Who of these can guard the 3?  That would be the key, if we are calling kitchel a forward then we are playing 2 PF and one 3.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Is this a record ? Eight pages so far for our latest verballed recruit.  No doubt we Sycamore fans have a lot of interest and it looks like a future Sycamore with a lot of untapped potential coming on board.  

GO SYCAMORES!
Welcome T.J.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Patriot_Sycamore said:


> Back to the subject and off of the birthing discussion......
> 
> As we talk about all the wings I only saw mention of K Smith once....is he for sure in the 12-13season?
> Future wings- a wing to me is between a center and a SG
> 
> Kitchel ?
> Koang
> Gant
> Arop
> Burnett
> R Smith
> K Smith
> Bell
> RJ
> 
> Who of these can guard the 3?  That would be the key, if we are calling kitchel a forward then we are playing 2 PF and one 3.



In my opinion, with some speculation by seeing videos:

Remove from the list:  Kitchell (5), RJ (4-5), Gant (4-5)

Koang (4 - can defend the 3)
Arop (3-4)
K Smith (3)
R Smith (3 or Renn-type 4)
Bell (unknown)
Burnett (3 or Renn-type 4)

As long as they are healthy, I'm expecting Gant, RJ and Kitchell to get most of the 4-5 minutes. 

If any on the list are good enough to bump one of them, that will be an incredibily good thing for the team and we will have depth at the 4-5 that we have never had.  Remember, a good 4 that is playing 5 is better than most of the 5's that we have had. Some of the young ones on here probably don't remember who our center was in the Green/Renn/Menser years.

Many of us were fans during many lean years when we had under-sized centers that couldn't post up or make a put-back.  Remember Johnson from Pike.  I don't know if he posted up, caught the ball, and scored one time in 4 years.  I'm so excited!


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Kante?? He is pretty easy to remember. lol.


----------



## Bluethunder

It was Giesen before he went down with a knee injury during the game against bloomington, and I'm not sure he was exactly a TRUE center.  Then Avery took over most of the work in the middle and he was not a TRUE center either.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Kante?? He is pretty easy to remember. lol.



You're right.  I was thinking of Giesen.  Kante is an example of an good, under-sized center.  When we played him at 4, I don't think he did as well.


----------



## Callmedoc

sycamorebacker said:


> In my opinion, with some speculation by seeing videos:
> 
> Remove from the list:  Kitchell (5), RJ (4-5), Gant (4-5)
> 
> Koang (4 - can defend the 3)
> Arop (3-4)
> K Smith (3)
> R Smith (3 or Renn-type 4)
> Bell (unknown)
> Burnett (3 or Renn-type 4)
> 
> As long as they are healthy, I'm expecting Gant, RJ and Kitchell to get most of the 4-5 minutes.
> 
> If any on the list are good enough to bump one of them, that will be an incredibily good thing for the team and we will have depth at the 4-5 that we have never had.  Remember, a good 4 that is playing 5 is better than most of the 5's that we have had. Some of the young ones on here probably don't remember who our center was in the Green/Renn/Menser years.
> 
> Many of us were fans during many lean years when we had under-sized centers that couldn't post up or make a put-back.  Remember Johnson from Pike.  I don't know if he posted up, caught the ball, and scored one time in 4 years.  I'm so excited!



I think Burnett will play the 2 3 from what he looks like...


----------



## sycamorebacker

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I think Burnett will play the 2 3 from what he looks like...



Could be.  I was wondering, at 225 lb. if he had the quickness for a guard and we usually don't have any problem filling that position with someone that can shoot, handle, pass or drive. 

(and I'm a big fan of SM)


----------



## Callmedoc

sycamorebacker said:


> Could be.  I was wondering, at 225 lb. if he had the quickness for a guard and we usually don't have any problem filling that position with someone that can shoot, handle, pass or drive.
> 
> (and I'm a big fan of SM)



I do think he more naturally fits as a three that can play 2 but he has the quickness of a guard according to YouTube.


----------



## snow

We live a couple of houses from T.J. in Charleston.  My son and T.J. were high school teammates.  We wish T.J. the very best at Indiana State.  The sycamores are getting a terrific basketball player and an even better young man.  His potential is unlimited.  It feels like his dunks could nearly bring the roof of Baker gym down.  People might say he doesn't have the eye of the tiger yet, but he is very young in his class and nobody challenges him in the Apollo conference. The only down thing I might say about T.J. is that he might be too unselfish.  In my opinion he is the best talent and has the most potential to come out of the Apollo in a long time. That includes Meyers Leonard at Illinois.


----------



## TreeTop

snow said:


> We live a couple of houses from T.J. in Charleston.  My son and T.J. were high school teammates.  We wish T.J. the very best at Indiana State.  The sycamores are getting a terrific basketball player and an even better young man.  His potential is unlimited.  It feels like his dunks could nearly bring the roof of Baker gym down.  People might say he doesn't have the eye of the tiger yet, but he is very young in his class and nobody challenges him in the Apollo conference. The only down thing I might say about T.J. is that he might be too unselfish.  In my opinion he is the best talent and has the most potential to come out of the Apollo in a long time. That includes Meyers Leonard at Illinois.



Thank you Snow!  Great information!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Everything I am reading is suggesting that T J will probably red shirt. The fact he is young and needs to hit the weight room or in simple terms it gives him time to mature.

Anybody else notice that SSOM did not come up with 3X's a red shirt did not work out for ISU or anybody else?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Everything I am reading is suggesting that T J will probably red shirt. The fact he is young and needs to hit the weight room or in simple terms it gives him time to mature.
> 
> Anybody else notice that SSOM did not come up with 3X's a red shirt did not work out for ISU or anybody else?



Explain 3X's - I'm not sure what you're getting at? I think I was agreeing with you on this, but Lord knows anything can be twisted.

Besides, if you haven't figured it out yet half of this forum has me on it's block list. I'm absolutely delighted to see that you haven't taken that same action! Totally having some fun with you - maybe...


----------



## region rat

snow said:


> We live a couple of houses from T.J. in Charleston.  My son and T.J. were high school teammates.  We wish T.J. the very best at Indiana State.  The sycamores are getting a terrific basketball player and an even better young man.  His potential is unlimited.  It feels like his dunks could nearly bring the roof of Baker gym down.  People might say he doesn't have the eye of the tiger yet, but he is very young in his class and nobody challenges him in the Apollo conference. The only down thing I might say about T.J. is that he might be too unselfish.  In my opinion he is the best talent and has the most potential to come out of the Apollo in a long time. That includes Meyers Leonard at Illinois.



*That's saying something as a comparison to Leonard.*


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm very excited for T.J.'s potential.  He is exactly the kind of player ISU should be targeting, especially with an early verbal committment.  I also like that he said he would not entertain any other schools no matter what happens in his senior season.  With what appears to be so much untapped potential, a big senior season could make the bigger schools come calling.  Good to get this kid committed now.

If all reports are true that he's young for his class and hasn't really ever been in a weight room, he's a for-sure redshirt candidate.  It would give him some more time to hone his skills and get ready for D1 competition.  It would also help spread out the graduation classes a little, though I know if he's ready to play that won't be a factor.

Although I know very little about this guy, just the profile and what I've read are telling me that we got a definite steal.  Highly-recruited early, fell off the map a little, and poised for a breakout senior year...awesome!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Moved to player profiles. Signed LOI today.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Moved to player profiles. Signed LOI today.



Yes, love that TJ is officially committed to STATE.  The copy below is from GoSycamores.com and I think it's safe to say he won't be in the Red Shirt conversation next year.

_"The Sycamores will lose Dwayne Lathan, Jordan Printy, Carl Richard and Myles Walker after the 2011-12 season due to graduation and coach Lansing expects Bell to step in and compete for playing time right away.

'TJ will join a talented team next year that loses four very important players and tremendous people from our current squad,' Lansing said. 'Losing Myles and Carl will leave a void that he can help fill. He will have to compete to keep up with our hard working group.'"_


----------



## BlueHeart

*TJ Bell*

He's playing tonight at Paris High School, (Paris, IL).  We're heading over to see him in action.  Great gym at Paris, great atmosphere...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*Future Sycamore TJ Bell*

Here at Paris to watch TJ for the first time in person will provide a report later on.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Got a chance to take a look at Bell in person for the first time tonight vs. Paris. It was a great game as it went to double OT with Charleston winning 73-72 - the lead changed hands several times in overtime. Bell picked up his 4th foul with 5 minutes to go in the 4th quarter. He played the last 3 min of the 4th and 7 min in OT without picking up his 5th foul but was noticeably less effective - as you would figure. He finally did pick up his 5th foul on a questionable over the back call on his own missed put back with under 1 min. left in the second OT. Even at that he ends up with "roughly" (without the assist of a box score) 17 points, 13 rebounds and 4 blocks. I will say this, watching Charleston is like watching Terre Haute North in that they don't make Bell a focal point in the O - he doesn't touch the ball as much as you would expect. 

Put it like this, your not going to be the tallest and most talented player on the floor and go on the road to Paris (be an African American) and get a lot of calls. Yeah I said it. 


*Pros*: 

- He's listed at 6'7, 195 lbs. by 2014 which will be his red shirt freshman year the kid is going to be at least 6'9 220. He's going to grow into his body, he has really long arms and just by the way he moves and his mannerisms reminds you of a young/smaller Greg Oden - although he has a different game than Oden. He's got really long arms and really big hands. 

- Handles the ball well, he dribbled the ball down for Charleston several times and even showed the ability to make a cross over and pull up. I mean he would even face up and give you a little between the legs cross over to get a step and pull up. 

- Passes the ball - sees the floor well. He made several passes against the press that were nice. Although he has the ability to see over most high schoolers because of his length he still showed the ability to pass out of a double team. 

- Smooth J, made a 3 point and a couple baseline jump shots. He really shoots the ball pretty well. He shows flashes with that jump shot of being very difficult to guard ala former Purdue All American and Boston Celtic Rookie, JaJuan Johnson (6'10, 220). 

- Good foot work, made a couple impressive spin moves on the baseline for buckets. He's really got some skill around the basket. 

*Cons*: 

- Very raw, looks like Lansing and Co. are banking on him growing to 6'9 or taller and are going to work with him. He has a huge upside but will likely red shirt - he wouldn't be able to play for the Sycamores this season. 

- Soft, he really doesn't like to go inside and bang. He likes to play away from the basket and face up. Kind of reminds you of a Jayson Wells who was 6'7 195 and could put the ball on the floor and shoot the 3. That said, Bell is going to grow and I think his game/role will probably change as he grows. 

- Doesn't seem to jump very well and I think it has something to do with growing into his body. I have no idea (I'm just 5"11), but he really moves around the floor like a 7 footer. He just kind of takes long strides and doesn't really sprint up and down the floor. 

- Free throw shooting, he was something like 5 of 10 or 3 of 8 from the line tonight. He has a good looking stroke, just short armed a few of them and it wasn't really consistent. I think it's something that the coaches will be able to work with him on. 

- Very little emption - some would chalk this up as a pro and some as neither. It probably is a good thing in a close game and a hostel environment. I watched Greg Oden's brother get tossed out of a JV game in high school at Terre Haute South. This kid is about as level headed and unemotional as you will find. He is just kind of in his own little world. I mean a couple times he grabbed the ball after a missed steal and gave it a big ole slap with his HUGE claws for hands. 

That's about the best I can give you on him. Do I think he's going to be a good player at State? Hard to tell in just one game - like I said, he's got a big up-side but he's pretty raw and going to need some work. You don't want to discourage the kid, but he's just not D1 ready. I think he's also pretty young for his grade and again gives me reason to believe that he will grow. Remember that Jake Odum grew like 4 inches before his redshirt Freshman year. If Bell grows 4 more inches he's 7'1 and long.... That could be possible.


Just keep in mind this is my first look at the kid and he was in big foul trouble much of the night. Its probably a fair review, but to give a confident review I'd like to see him play 3 or 4 times. Again, I don't think Charleston gives him the ball in a position to do much with it.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

So I compared him to 3 players in this thread, he's a hybrid between former Sycamore Jayson Wells in that he handles the ball pretty well and he showed the ability to step out and shoot the ball, plus as a high schooler he's the same size as Wells. 

Former Boiler, B10 DPY and POY JaJuan Johnson in that he looks like he could grown to be the same size as Johnson who had the ability to step away from the basket and knock down a mid range bucket, but could also play with his back to the basket - no where near as explosive as Johnson and will never be the shot blocker that Johnson was. 

Former Buckeye and #1 NBA Pick Greg Oden in that when he's sitting on the bench he sits like him, he moves around like Oden did in high school and college and he has some of the same mannerisms as Oden in that he's chill as all get out. 

So hopefully this helps you guys! When I compare him to these guys I'm just trying to give you a visual, not putting ANY expectations on him - so don't get that idea.


----------



## SycfromBirth

http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/high_school/Charleston-vs-Paris-120211

wthi highlights from the game.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Thanks,
I love your reports because they are long and detailed.  For someone that can't get enough ball, like me, it's what I need. 

The way you described him, I think you are right about his position being basically inside.  I got the same impression from the video of him I saw.   I prefer bigs that want to go inside and do the dirty work.  I hope he grows and fills out.  Sounds like a good prospect, though.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I recall reading somwhere that he has moved around a lot.  Think that lack of (basketball) continuity has anything to do with his "rawness?"


----------



## MEM

I was at the game as well and here is my take on what I saw:

My first impression of TJ was at halftime of the JV game and the rest of the varsity guys were out shooting around and he was lounging in the stands. Second impression was during warm-ups and he was yawning and missing layups. Putting it bluntly...so far not impressed at all.

Now, on to the game:

He was BY FAR the most talented kid on the court. He has some very impressive skills. At one point a Paris kid started to get physical with him and I don't think he reacted very well to it. Someone really needs to light a fire under his . He should have scored 30 points on that team, at least. Now, I will say, his team didn't look for him much, but he doesn't really demand the ball either. I had him at 3 for 9 from the free throw line. If we are going to make him a back-to-the-basket type player he will defintely need a lot of work. He played around the 3 point line a lot.

I realize there is a bunch of negative there, but I did see a ton of potential. His problems seem to be mostly effort and drive. Hopefully when he gets into a more demanding and competitive environment he will start to show some passion.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

14 points, 13 boards in a loss to Olney. Doesn't sound like his team had a good game and the article mentions him missing some shots. 

http://www.olneydailymail.com/sports/x1676719699/Olney-secures-first-Apollo-title?zc_p=2


----------



## SycfromBirth

Jason Svoboda said:


> 14 points, 13 boards in a loss to Olney. Doesn't sound like his team had a good game and the article mentions him missing some shots.
> 
> http://www.olneydailymail.com/sports/x1676719699/Olney-secures-first-Apollo-title?zc_p=2



article states he was 4-10 from the line...ugh.


----------



## Bearsfan

SycfromBirth said:


> article states he was 4-10 from the line...ugh.


That can be improved. Walker shot 40 percent last year, and 60 this year.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycfromBirth said:


> article states he was 4-10 from the line...ugh.



Ive seen the kid play hes got a ways to go to play at this level.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Ive seen the kid play hes got a ways to go to play at this level.



This is purely a gut feeling, but I feel like I would be comfortable with Rhett being on the floor for us next year.  It will be tough for him on the depth chart, though.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> This is purely a gut feeling, but I feel like I would be comfortable with Rhett being on the floor for us next year.  It will be tough for him on the depth chart, though.



Well I have seen both play and I will tell you that your gut is probably right. Smith way ahead of Bell and Smith still has away to go. He needs some work - you have to take into consideration that both of these guys play small school ball, big difference from D1. 

You know who the Sycamores struck out on? Matt O'Leary from THN.


----------



## GuardShock

So now that Bell is playing some, I decided to go back and look at his tape and read about him. What is everyone's view on him now that we're halfway into his first season playing? Is he progressing? How do you think we will use him in the future?


----------



## sycamorebacker

GuardShock said:


> So now that Bell is playing some, I decided to go back and look at his tape and read about him. What is everyone's view on him now that we're halfway into his first season playing? Is he progressing? How do you think we will use him in the future?



I think that is unknown right now.  Needs another year and we'll see what he can do.


----------



## Southgrad07

Yeah his impact is unknown at this point. Hope he doesn't get discouraged by the lack of minutes as an underclassmen. This is as good/deep of a frontcourt as we've had in forever. Most years he would be playing major minutes already due to him just being a strong 6'8 guy who runs the floor well.  For TJ it all comes down to if he's willing to put in the work to get better in the next 1 1/2 seasons while not getting massive minutes.  If he does that by the time his JR and SR year's roll around he should pay big dividends.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> Yeah his impact is unknown at this point. Hope he doesn't get discouraged by the lack of minutes as an underclassmen. This is as good/deep of a frontcourt as we've had in forever. Most years he would be playing major minutes already due to him just being a strong 6'8 guy who runs the floor well.  For TJ it all comes down to if he's willing to put in the work to get better in the next 1 1/2 seasons while not getting massive minutes.  If he does that by the time his JR and SR year's roll around he should pay big dividends.



This pretty much sums it up.

Put it like this - he could still grow a little bit and even if he doesn't he has a D1 body and D1 ability. 

But he's gotta refine his game a little bit. He has to be able to play basketball without thinking about playing baskeball and right now he makes mistakes because he can't do that. 

He needs to put hours upon hours in the gym and if he does he could be a really good basketball player. If he doesn't, then hes like every other big man that comes to IState


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I like his frame but not his game. I know it has been limited minutes, but the post is one of the easier spots to produce in limited minutes since every shot you take is usually a high percentage shot. I do think he has the potential to be a plus rebounder/shot blocker for us so I hope he keeps busting his butt in the weight room.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

:wave:


----------



## TreeTop

Article on Bell...

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_f5f9f078-884e-501e-a156-991a9cde0dbb.html

"His first season out was planned as he sat out 2013-14 as a redshirt. At that point, your future is ahead of you, but since Bell won't be able to regain his junior season of eligibility, this absence stung the Sycamores particularly hard."

Can someone explain to me why he's losing his junior year of eligibility...seems like this season should be a medical redshirt.  Or is a redshirt a redshirt, whether it's medical or not, and you only get one?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Quabachi said:


> Article on Bell...
> 
> http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_f5f9f078-884e-501e-a156-991a9cde0dbb.html
> 
> "His first season out was planned as he sat out 2013-14 as a redshirt. At that point, your future is ahead of you, but since Bell won't be able to regain his junior season of eligibility, this absence stung the Sycamores particularly hard."
> 
> Can someone explain to me why he's losing his junior year of eligibility...seems like this season should be a medical redshirt.  Or is a redshirt a redshirt, whether it's medical or not, and you only get one?



You have 5 years of elapsed time to play your 4 years.


----------



## TreeTop

sycamorebacker said:


> You have 5 years of elapsed time to play your 4 years.



Thanks for the reply and info.  I did think there were exceptions to the rule though, specifically for medical issues.  ie Brian Giesen

http://www.sports-reference.com/cbb/players/brian-giesen-1.html


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Quabachi said:


> Thanks for the reply and info.  I did think there were exceptions to the rule though, specifically for medical issues.  ie Brian Giesen
> 
> http://www.sports-reference.com/cbb/players/brian-giesen-1.html



Yeah, Giesen was here for, what, 13 or 14 years?   Lol...


----------



## BankShot

http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools/tam/genrel/auto_pdf/comp101-3-five-year-clock-ext.pdf

6th year exception would only apply to a prior MEDICAL RS being given. A "regular RS" is not an exemption to the 5 yr. rule.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Quabachi said:


> Thanks for the reply and info.  I did think there were exceptions to the rule though, specifically for medical issues.  ie Brian Giesen
> 
> http://www.sports-reference.com/cbb/players/brian-giesen-1.html



Yes, you can file.  I, myself, don't know how hard they are to get.  

I do not believe in them.  These kids are supposed to be students.  5 yrs of scholarship is all they need.  Move them on and give the scholarship to some deserving HS graduate.  I heard Dakich say the other day that a certain player "should" be given a 6th year.  Hogwash!  They are in college to get the education, not to play basketball.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BankShot said:


> http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools/tam/genrel/auto_pdf/comp101-3-five-year-clock-ext.pdf
> 
> 6th year exception would only apply to a prior MEDICAL RS being given. A "regular RS" is not an exemption to the 5 yr. rule.




That sounds correct.  So he would not be eligible for one, right?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

He can still file for one but I've mentioned it before... the NCAA rarely grants them. They fully believe in the 5 year clock and you have to have a real compelling case. My guess is the staff will try but get denied like the other hundred in the stack.


----------



## BankShot

What's really weird, is let's say Bennett had received a prior MEDICAL RS. & graduates from ISU and also gets a 6th Yr. Medical RS allowing one more year of NCAA P/T, can he transfer to another school using that last year?


----------



## niklz62

ive always felt anyone who misses an entire season for a serious injury should be given a 6th year.  nobody deserves a scholarship anymore than anyone else.


----------



## sycamorebacker

niklz62 said:


> ive always felt anyone who misses an entire season for a serious injury should be given a 6th year.  nobody deserves a scholarship anymore than anyone else.



So someone "deserves" a 6th year to get an "education" as much as someone "deserves"  one year of scholarship for a 4-yr degree?

What would Bernie Sanders say?  :blink:


----------



## 4Q_iu

niklz62 said:


> ive always felt anyone who misses an entire season for a serious injury should be given a 6th year.  nobody deserves a scholarship anymore than anyone else.




I'm on the fence... I've no problem with 4 years of eligibility over a 6 year period PROVIDED one of the 6 IS an injury as severe as Bell's...
But to be on scholarship for all 6 of the years...     Not sure I agree with that point


----------



## sycamorebacker

4Q_iu said:


> I'm on the fence... I've no problem with 4 years of eligibility over a 6 year period PROVIDED one of the 6 IS an injury as severe as Bell's...
> But to be on scholarship for all 6 of the years...     Not sure I agree with that point



I believe almost all of these applications for the 6th year have had 5 years of scholarship already.  
In Bell's case, he had a student manager scholarship, right? But next year will be his 5th year of free education.

The players are supposed to be student-athletes and not professional students or professional athletes.  Five years is to allow for an injury OR a red shirt year.  I think 5 is enough.  That could be worth, what, $100,000 to $300,000.
We're giving a basketball player that much to play while other students are borrowing money to go to school?


----------



## pbutler218

Why is T.J. Bell not listed on gosycamores roster for next year? Did I miss something? I thought he was returning.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

pbutler218 said:


> Why is T.J. Bell not listed on gosycamores roster for next year? Did I miss something? I thought he was returning.



This would come to no surprise... Them parting ways would likely be a mutual decision. TJ Bell's career at Indiana State is likely over.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Mutual decision? So what has transpired that would have Lansing not want Bell back?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Chief_Quabachi said:


> Mutual decision? So what has transpired that would have Lansing not want Bell back?



I know nothing and I'm only speculating, but he couldn't practice and had plenty of time to work out on his own.  I would assume he did not and/or does not want to play any more.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Chief_Quabachi said:


> Mutual decision? So what has transpired that would have Lansing not want Bell back?



Bell doesn't have any desire and or is not physically able to do what it takes to get ready to play college basketball. 

Lansing isn't going to force him to do anything, he has plenty of other guys who want to put in the work and willing to do the things necessary to be a successful D1 athlete. 

= Mutually parting ways.


----------



## treeman

so right now it seems like this is all speculation for the time being, but "if" Bell is gone, doesn't this open up another scholarship for us? Or does this just mean that the "extra" scholarship we used for Knight is now a "regular" scholarship?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

treeman said:


> so right now it seems like this is all speculation for the time being, but "if" Bell is gone, doesn't this open up another scholarship for us? Or does this just mean that the "extra" scholarship we used for Knight is now a "regular" scholarship?



It's not really speculation. They don't list him on the roster and they haven't tried to hide the fact that he wasn't putting in the rehab and work necessary to make it back from his injury.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> so right now it seems like this is all speculation for the time being, but "if" Bell is gone, doesn't this open up another scholarship for us? Or does this just mean that the "extra" scholarship we used for Knight is now a "regular" scholarship?





SycamoreStateofMind said:


> It's not really speculation. They don't list him on the roster and they haven't tried to hide the fact that he wasn't putting in the rehab and work necessary to make it back from his injury.



To be fair, he hasn't been on the roster since before the beginning of last year. I haven't looked at it but if they don't have the new players on it, it was only updated to remove those that graduated/transferred.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> To be fair, he hasn't been on the roster since before the beginning of last year. I haven't looked at it but if they don't have the new players on it, it was only updated to remove those that graduated/transferred.



And if he was on a student manager scholarship I doubt they could put him on the roster


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Per Twitter Golden said Bell will soon be added to the roster to let the "baseless speculation" come to a close. Lmao

Good work Todd - you finally broke some news, earning your worth! Now if you could actually come through when we really need you we will be in business.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Well then, I take back what I said.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Per Twitter Golden said Bell will soon be added to the roster to let the "baseless speculation" come to a close. Lmao
> 
> Good work Todd - you finally broke some news, earning your worth! Now if you could actually come through when we really need you we will be in business.




"Baseless speculation"...it's not the 1st and won't be the last!:sos:  Just part of the off-season jive (along w/ "Ironman" competition). TJ  now knows that others in TH are observing his "work ethic."


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Per Twitter Golden said Bell will soon be added to the roster to let the "baseless speculation" come to a close. Lmao
> 
> Good work Todd - you finally broke some news, earning your worth! Now if you could actually come through when we really need you we will be in business.



I suppose the current QB story is kind of big to break?


----------



## bent20

niklz62 said:


> I suppose the current QB story is kind of big to break?



Sad. We're gonce again going to be lucky to win a game.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

niklz62 said:


> I suppose the current QB story is kind of big to break?



Naaaa Rick at WTHI got that out before he did... Good try though


----------

